# Pecans for sale



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This year's crop, fresh off the tree $4/lb in the shell, plus shipping (prefer to use flat rate priority boxes). Will accept Paypal or money order. PM for shipping rates and/or any questions. Thanks


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

How many pounds will fit in a large flat-rate box?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We are all out of pecans.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so happy I got my order in...thanks a big ol' heap and a half! MO is in the mail!


----------

